# [udev] ne crée plus mes volumes LVM (résolu)

## GentooUser@Clubic

EDIT: Depuis quelques versions de lvm le problème est revenu chez moi !

Un utilisateur de genkernel + lvm en ~arch pour voir si l'ajout du hook lvm à l'initrd provoque aussi ces messages ? J'aimerai écarter un problème dans ma config avant de faire un rapport de bug !

Message original:

Depuis un an que tout fonctionne parfaitement, mais aujourd'hui suite à une merde avec un driver wifi je MàJ mon systeme et refait mon kernel/initrd depuis udev ne crée plus mes volumes LVM.

les volumes sont bien crées dans l'initrd et ils sont bien marqués actifs plus tard après le boot mais je n'ai que control dans /dev/mapper et du coup je n'ai pas accès aux partitions autres que /.

J'ai ajouté le script lvm au boot pour contourner le problème (ça marchais très bien sans avant) il crée bien mes volumes mais gueule quand-même que c'était le boulot de udev  :Laughing: 

J'ai essayé de downgrader udev (en version 151-r1 vais essayer la 149) sans succès.

Une idée ?Last edited by GentooUser@Clubic on Wed Apr 13, 2011 12:41 pm; edited 6 times in total

----------

## Kazuya

Hello,

Juste comme ça, tu dis que tu as fais une maj du système... tu n'aurais pas mis à jour lvm aussi par hasard ? 

Quelle est ta version de lvm ? parce qu'avec les 2.02.63 ça merde à fond (ils sont enlevé de portage maintenant, mais dès fois que tu aurais synchronisé ton arbre pendant qu'il y était encore...) le problème est corrigé avec les 2.02.63-r2...

Sinon moi concernant udev je suis avec les 151-r2 et ça marche plutôt bien.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Après test pas de problème avec udev mais avec toutes les versions de LVM à partir de la 2.02.56 y compris la 2.02.56 -r2.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Au fait les messages après ajout de lvm au boot.

Au demarrage :

 *Quote:*   

> The link /dev/localvg/swap should had been created by udev but it was not found. Falling back to direct link creation.

 

Et à l'arret :

 *Quote:*   

> The link /dev/localvg/swap should have been removed by udev but it is still present. Falling back to direct link removal.

 

Et ça le fait pour chaque volume.

J'aimerais faire un rapport de bug mais je préférerais savoir d'abord si ça viens pas de ma config, y'en quelqu'un en ~arch avec du LVM ?

----------

## guilc

Ouaip : ici dernières version de udev et lvm2, ça roule nickel, aucun problème au boot

```
$ eix -ec lvm2

[I] sys-fs/lvm2 (2.02.63-r2@23/04/2010): User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

$ eix -ec udev

[I] sys-fs/udev (151-r2@20/04/2010): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

$ eix -ec openrc

[I] sys-apps/openrc (0.6.1-r1@05/04/2010): OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host
```

Par contre, j'ai pas d'initrd.

Accessoirement, le script d'init "lvm" DOIT être chargé dans le runlevel boot avec openrc/baselayout2 !

```
pkg_postinst() {

        elog "lvm volumes are no longer automatically created for"

        elog "baselayout-2 users. If you are using baselayout-2, be sure to"

        elog "run: # rc-update add lvm boot"

        elog "Do NOT add it if you are using baselayout-1 still."

}
```

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

 *guilc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Par contre, j'ai pas d'initrd.
> 
> Accessoirement, le script d'init "lvm" DOIT être chargé dans le runlevel boot avec openrc/baselayout2 !
> ...

 Bah justement les volumes  sont déjà activés par l'initrd donc normalement pas besoin du script lvm chez moi (et j'ai baselayout2 depuis sa sortie sur l'overlay de dev)

Après j'ai ajouté le script lvm au runlevel boot car sinon ça boot plus maintenant, mais les messages qu'il me lâche montrent bien qu'il y a quelque chose de pas normal !

J'ai fait un check de ma partition / elle est OK et là je fait un emerge -e world au cas ou un fichier aurait morflé car j'ai dû faire un hard-reboot.

----------

## castor_fou

Je suis dans la même situation que toi GentooUser@Clubic, 

```
 [ !! ]

 * Setting up the Logical Volume Manager ...

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_data/home should had been created by udev but it was not fo

und. Falling back to direct link creation.

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_data/data should had been created by udev but it was not fo

und. Falling back to direct link creation.

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_root/root should had been created by udev but it was not fo

und. Falling back to direct link creation.

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_root/usr should had been created by udev but it was not fou

nd. Falling back to direct link creation.

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_root/var should had been created by udev but it was not fou

nd. Falling back to direct link creation.

  The link /dev/VG_gentoo_root/tmp should had been created by udev but it was not fou

nd. Falling back to direct link creation.

```

mais cependant je ne suis pas en ~arch. (juste certains paquetages)

```
[I] sys-fs/lvm2 (2.02.64@05/02/10): User-land utilities for LVM2 (device-mapper) software.

[I] sys-fs/udev (151-r3@05/02/10): Linux dynamic and persistent device naming support (aka userspace devfs)

[I] sys-apps/openrc (0.6.1-r1@03/31/10): OpenRC manages the services, startup and shutdown of a host
```

Je suis également avec un initrd qui me gere le lvm et mdadm.

as-tu avancé dans la résolution ?

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Pour l'instant rien, mais j'ai vu un bug en rapport sur le bugzilla, j'attend donc.

----------

## El_Goretto

Pas d'initrd chez moi, mais je sais qu'avec les histoires d'OpenRC et d'upgrade udev, il y a eu des choses à remettre d'aplomb côté runlevels (genre mettre udev en sysinit avec lvm).

cf elogv  :Smile: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Houla y'a longtemps que c'est fait ça chez moi.

Non c'est bien un bug avec le trio initrd + udev + lvm en version récente !

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Résolu pour moi avec udev-151-r4 (ne pas oublier dispatch-conf, le rc-script a été corrigé)

----------

## castor_fou

ça corrige le problème pour moi également.

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Depuis quelques versions de lvm le problème est revenu chez moi ! 

Un utilisateur de genkernel + lvm en ~arch pour voir si l'ajout du hook lvm à l'initrd provoque aussi ces messages. J'aimerai écarter un problème dans ma config avant de faire un rapport de bug !

----------

## castor_fou

j'ai également de nouveau le problème...

udev-164-r2

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Personnellement j'ai résolu le problème en virant le cache de compilation de genkernel (CLEAR_CACHE_DIR="yes" dans /etc/genkernel.conf)

)

----------

## castor_fou

j'ai récemment résolu le problème en ... ne faisant rien du tout.

Ca va ça vient...

----------

